# tumbler???? and the difference between tumbler and roller?



## welder

what is it and why do they call it a tumbler welder


----------



## Skyeking

Well, Dexter who is the authority on Tumblers/Rollers, can better answer the question, hopefully he will be along.

But they are a type of pigeon breed, quite lovely, that actually will perform in the air. They tumble/roll in the air when trained and housed correctly.


----------



## Lovebirds

welder said:


> what is it and why do they call it a tumbler welder


It's a breed of pigeon and they tumble or roll in the air while flying. Go to YouTube and do a search on Roller pigeons.


----------



## rainbows

is tumbler just another name for roller?


----------



## Matt D.

rainbows said:


> is tumbler just another name for roller?


Its one of those things, as far as I know, that a roller is a tumbler but a tumbler in not a roller. Just like a racer is a homer but a homer isn't necessarily a racer.


----------



## bigislerollers

Aloha Welder,

The main difference between tumblers and rollers is that most tumblers will perform "flips" while flying. What I mean by that is that they will somersault backwards while flying but it would be single somersaults and not a continuous flow of somersaults. They can do 4-5 of these flips in a row but there are pauses between each somersault. 
Here is a quote from the 1800's describing the performance of a Birmingham roller.
"A true flying performing roller turns over backwards with inconceivable rapidity through a considerable distance like a spinning ball." Also, "Rollers are those which at every exhibition of their rolling powers pass through an unaccountable number of backward evolutions or somersaults, in such quick succession as to appear like a falling ball."
The performing rollers will somersault and "drop" from anywhere between 10 feet to 100 feet. A few years ago a couple fanciers took some high speed video equipment and studied the rollers and came to the conclusion that the fastest rollers would somersault at the fastest, about 13 revolutions per second.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Typically when people say roller, it refers to Birmingham rollers, who do backflips in the air.
And when people say tumbler, they either don't roll like West of England Tumblers, or roll on the ground like Parlor tumblers/rollers. I'm pretty sure there are tumblers who roll in the air too  'Tumbler' and 'roller' often gets switched around so saying one _just _does 'this' and the other _just_ does 'that', may not always be true.


----------



## ace in the hole

The tumblers I has years ago would only do one back flip at a time. They would fly for a while and then do a single flip. Where a roller does not do a single flip but rolles twards the ground. I have seen them not come out of the roll in time and hit the ground!

Ace


----------



## FENERLI

*heyy,*

roller --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGwDOzpTcgs&feature=related

there are different kinds of tumblers but here is a Turkish Tumbler

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwyPk3NCg0g


----------



## Fara2287

The difference between a roller and a tumbler is the way they performe in the air, while a roller does a backflip and uncontrollably spins downwards, a tumbler climbs straight up vertically and tumblers backwards as well, and by the way, a good tumbler can tumbler more than just 4-5 backflips. I have Turkish tumblers that climb vertically for up to 60' feet and tumble up to 20 times. I prefer Turkish tumblers because if their breath taking tumbling style. I guess to each is own


----------



## hamlet

Hello. I am guessing if one inbred the tumbler very closely, one would get rollers. For a tumbler fan, a roller bird is no good for flying because they seem broken when they loose altitude very fast and sometimes crash to the ground. 
I think most flying tumblers will fly longer times than flying rollers. 
It may be impossible to tell the difference by looking at online pictures of tumblers and rollers. I thing rollers are a younger breed(?) of pigeons than the tumblers. And i have never seen large size flying rollers. 
The tumblers that Fara is referring to are loud/crack tumblers whose wing claps can be heard very clearly unlike the roller falling by spinning vertically towards the ground. 
Excuse my grammar.


----------



## Fara2287

I can tell the difference between a tumbler and a roller, most rollers if not all are clean legged birds. Also, they are rather smaller in overall size. They are few tumblers that look identical to flying tipplers we call them Iraqi Basrawi. If you put a Birmingham roller next to a iranian highflier you would be amazed how big iranian birds are. I tried breeding the so called rollers, I gave up after I saw one of them roll outta control and splatter its brains on the road.


----------

